# Court Moves on DirecTV/Retailer Litigation



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Court Moves on DirecTV/Retailer Litigation

DirecTV saw a set-back in litigation being pursued by retailers in California concerning commissions and payments.

In the litigation, which is before the California Superior Court in Los Angeles, plaintiffs allege that DirecTV is withholding past and present commissions and other payments for retailers.

Recently, DirecTV moved to get the suit dismissed, and get retailers involved with the case into arbitration proceedings. The judge presiding over the lawsuit denied those moves.

In a statement, DirecTV said it "disagrees that the court may retain jurisdiction to conduct class proceedings, and believes that the court's order effectively denies DirecTV its contractual right to resolve individual dealer claims in AAA arbitrations conducted under the Federal Arbitration Act." The company said it's reviewing its legal rights and remedies in the case.

The lawsuit alleges that DirecTV agreed to pay retailers commissions on new subscriber installations as well as residual monthly income based on a subscriber's monthly payments. The plaintiffs allege that DirecTV is withholding past and present commissions and residual payments, and are seeking more than $300 million in damages.

Spot 5 remote sensing satellite. Lift-off aboar

www.skyreport.com(used with permission)


----------

